# Concept Trans Am



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

I was surfing the net on gm's plans for the goat. and happened to run in to this 

http://www.autoforecast.com/images/2009_pontiac_trans_am_rendering_by_kevin_morgan.jpg

sweet.:cool just down right sweet.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

not bad! could differ a little more from the camaro, but pretty cool.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Tri-Power said:


> not bad! could differ a little more from the camaro, but pretty cool.


ya no lie ... does resemble the camaro. but that front end is sweet.


----------



## R.Parker (Mar 28, 2009)

That picture has been floating around for quite some time now.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes it has been around but it sure is sweet.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I want one!!!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Umm...so its a camaro? Yuck....all the new retro cars look alike. They should make the trans am look more like the 02's but with a fresh spin.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Atleast they had some of the classic T/A themes...

Fender scoops, Hood decal. But the front end could look better IMO


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

ya looks like another car that will never come out!


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it.... at least you know what it is instantly!

Somebody, somewhere is waiting to get a camaro to convert it!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

gn300 said:


> I like it.... at least you know what it is instantly!
> 
> Somebody, somewhere is waiting to get a camaro to convert it!


Yea, a Camaro

All youd have to do is the grill and paint a bird on the hood. Im VERY unimpressed...there are better looking concepts out there for the Trans Am.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

There are several versions.

I like this one....









And this one appears to be in the testing process...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

They did a story on that in the latest issue of High Performance Pontiac (May?). The pic in there is different from any shown here. I'll try and remember to bring the magazine home from work and scan the pic into the computer and post it on here. 

They talked about a Formula version with the 400 hp 6.2 L that will be the base V8 for the Camaros, the Trans Am version with the 426 hp 6.2 L LS3 that will be in the Camaro SS, and a Trans Am SE version with the 505 hp LS7. No V6 model would be offered, and prices would be around 30K, 35K, and 40K respectively. 

GM is in pretty bad shape and all this is still WAY up in the air and doubt it will ever happen, BUT, if GM does what it is rumoring to do with the Pontiac brand, after next year there will be ONLY the G8 and Solstice, if the brand is even around at all. Hummer is being sold or shut down completely in 2010. Saturn is being sold back to the dealerships as a stand-alone, non-GM brand in 2011 or being shut down completely if the Saturn guys can't come up with the cash. Saab is filing bankruptcy. They haven't figured out what to do with Buick as of the time the magazine was printed. The total number of models being offered by GM is being cut by a third. We'll just have to hold our breath and keep our fingers crossed over this proposed Firebird.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

These are just photoshopped camaros..... Really bad move to release a car that even looks remotely close to a camaro at this point.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree the concepts look too much like the camaro.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Corkster719 said:


> I agree the concepts look too much like the camaro.


come to think of it. they do look much like a camaro. but i still like them....


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i think something like this would be perfect, mabe some little tweeks.
arty:


----------

